# Tasty NSX video tribute



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Abnormal horny NSX tribute . . . I have an erection now


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

but it's also the best of studio 69's videos. I bought the dvd and the other vids are "Nice" but not more.

But this video is sex!


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

awesome video, love the nsx, on my list to own before i die lol


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

I like it alot, anyone know the name on the song/music?

/Grusom


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

gtrlux said:


> Abnormal horny NSX tribute . . . I have an erection now


That's a disturbing picture 

Great vid, good production value, I like the music too, I'd be interested too as to who did it.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Thanks to Shazam, I found this....






Great NSX vid by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Well done that man


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

very moving video! Makes me want an NSX even more


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

andreasgtr said:


> but it's also the best of studio 69's videos. I bought the dvd and the other vids are "Nice" but not more.
> 
> But this video is sex!


"Studio 69?" Sounds like a "S&M Club".

I think in part, their f430 video was the best so far. But wait for more- I'm working on a few projects with them 

This is a repost btw 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/139959-amazing-video-about-nsx-frankfurt-nordschleife.html


----------

